# Statesman mower



## ironhead_79 (Oct 18, 2005)

hey guys, new to the group here, figured i'd ask a stupid question right off the bat, lol. i bought a statesman mower with an 18 horse briggs & stratton motor, the starter was out, i replaced it and it runs perfect, but i for whatever reason can't figure out how to engage the deck, i lower it down with the handle and nothing happens, i called a friend and he says that it may have an electric deck, the only buttons on the mower are your start switch, choke, speed control, and then on the left upper side of the dash is a large button you can pull out and in, it got dark here before my buddy told me that over the phone, i'll try it tomorrow, but was trying to get some opinions on it. the lady i bought it from at a yard sale, said her husband passed away in may of 04, he used it all the time, she believes he purchased it in 99 or 2000, and thought he gave over 3,000 for the mower, i thought that sounded a little outrages but what do i know, this is my first riding mower, i bought it for 150 dollars, and she gave me the pull behind cart, snowplow, new seat still in plastic, and four brand new tires, and while i was loading it in my truck her grandson found the new starter her husband had purchased for it, still in the box, it was labeled 139 dollars, i put it on when i got home, installed new plugs, checked the gas which she said her husband drained, and it was empty, changed the oil and filter, put the new battery in and with just a couple of spins of the motor, she fired right up and ran like a top, this thing runs and rides like brand new, but i need to figure out how to get the blades to spin, then i'll be ready to go. any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank You, Dan


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

what the guy meant by electric is a electric pto, instead of manually pulling a lever to activate the blades, its a button deal, might have a cable or something snapped underneath. though for the mower....man was that a great deal. though it should have a lever, etc. to engage the blades, though if thats there and works, might not have the belt......


----------



## generalsecord (Oct 18, 2005)

i have a 5hp snow king mtd with a tecumseh engine ,does any body know where i can get a manual to repair the carb on this machine
thanks
george


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

generalsecord said:


> i have a 5hp snow king mtd with a tecumseh engine ,does any body know where i can get a manual to repair the carb on this machine
> thanks
> george


 you can open up your own thread......but for your question, you may be able to find a manual within the helpful links in 4 cycle. the carb on these are simple, just get a rebuild kit, tear it apart, and soak and blow it out with carb cleaner. then rebuild using the kit. and be sure to check the float for heavyness or sloshing in it.


----------

